# Wake Up... Breakfast!



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm guilty... roughly 95% of my mornings go without breakfast of some kind or another... it's usually because I'm just NOT hungry. However; I do love a good (big) breakfast and sometimes I just ain't got the time to make one. But a short quick breakfast (muffin/juice) is about as good as I'm gonna get.  Found this article of quick easy breakfasts that are healthy to boot. Nearly all of them contain 3 ingredients or less.   http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/food...-grocery-store-staples-2388458/#photoViewer=8  What's your favorite breakfast in the morning... when you have time and when you have got to GET OUT the door?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 16, 2010)

Usually, it's either a couple of eggs or a couple of slices of brown bread with something in between, like cheese.
If I have time, I usually have a couple of eggs, bacon, and coffee or milk.


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have really tried to change my habits about squeezing some sort of breakfast in, but I have a really hard time eating right after I wake up Normally I don't have a whole lot of time in the morning so I'll grab some yogurt and a piece of fruit and I'll eat it once I get to work, but if I have a little extra time I'll scramble up some egg whites and some toast.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 16, 2010)

I usually have oatmeal or do some eggs in the microwave and some fruit for breakfast.  This week it's cantaloupe since I got a huge one on sale over the weekend, it'll last me if I have a slice or two with breakfast all week.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2010)

I start out my day with a protein drink packed with all kinds od goodies.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's mine:

I take frozen pieces of banana, a spoonful of peanut butter, Carnation instant breakfast drink (chocolate flavor) and milk and put it in a blender. It's like having a milk shake for breakfast.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 19, 2010)

I generally dont eat first thing in the morning also.
But on an odd weekend, eggs- sunnyside, bacon  crisp, toast, and some potato scones fried up, with a diet coke or an orange juice.


----------



## Slipper (Sep 20, 2010)

I am not a breakfast person. The best I can manage for myself is peanut butter crackers and orange juice. I do believe that breakfast is important and I'm trying to set good habits for the kids. We have some weird diets to work around in our home but I can usually pull off something good before they go to school.

I pre-cook pancakes (gluten free) and bacon on Sunday so all I need to do is re-heat. Add some scrambled eggs, fruit and milk and we're good. We also pre-cook french toast, cheese biscuits, muffins and breakfast cookies (all gluten free as one of my kids has Celiac Disease) for variety to rotate what they eat. Currently I'm experimenting with pre-cooking omelets so they can be re-heated in the mornings. If it's really cold, they prefer oatmeal with fruit and trail mix on the drive to school. My oldest (who has autism) eats bacon, popcorn and orange juice. Occasionally she will eat a nutri-grain type bar with juice.


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 20, 2010)

If I cook - 1 1/2 Cups of instant oatmeal with 1 Tbsp of peanut butter, 1/4 Cup of fresh frozen blueberries and 1/4 Cup of sugar free maple syrup.

If the deli down the street cooks: 1 fried egg (yolk broken and fried with olive oil) with 2 oz of thin sliced, lean ham, 1 oz of cheddar cheese, sautéed onions, Texas Pete's Louisiana hot sauce, catsup on a grilled Kaiser roll.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Sep 28, 2010)

If I'm in a hurry, PBJ and coffee.  I eat in the car.  (I confess, I kind of like to eat in the car).

Leisure?  Maybe corn flakes and skim milk; strawberries and yogurt; pancakes; oatmeal.  And the New York Times to peruse.


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2010)

On some days its a couple of bananas, or a small cup of Greek or Icelandic yogurt.  Other days it might be leftovers, or a trip to the Chinese buffet for salad and sushi (I'm a shift worker).

If I have guests, chances are I'm up at a normal hour so I make a I make a pretty big deal out of breakfast.  Pumpkin pancakes, or Pina Colada French toast, or bacon and eggs...I have fun with it.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have a whole lot of time in the morning so usually I'll just have a protein drink or orange juice, a piece of fruit or whatever is available like bread or crackers. But I do believe that breakfast is important so if I have the time I usually have eggs or pancakes, bacon, fruits and my protein drink or juice.


----------

